# Tests to help natural miracle ??



## Ruthie82 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello,

I am starting this post because I don't know where to go with further tests, hubby and I have had 3 rounds of Icsi and are taking time out to discuss our options. Would anyone or has anyone had any tests done that may help with natural conception? If so what were they and were than done with local GP, clinic, private or..? 

Thanks ladies


----------

